# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi resort The Ocean Villas tại Đà Nẵng

## fdtiepthi

Từ nay cho đến hết  30/9/2013, Dulichmuasam mang đến cho  bạn chương trình tại * The Ocean Villas*





*Khuyến mãi bao gồm: * 


- Ở 4 đêm liên tục trả tiền 3 đêm 





*Điều kiện đặt phòng: * 


- Giá phòng của chương trình khuyến mãi này là giá bán trên Dulichmuasam trong thời gian khuyến mãi.   
- Giá phòng đã bao gồm 10% VAT, 5% PPV   
- Chương trình khuyến mãi áp dụng cho thời gian trên. Không áp dụng cho ngày Lễ Tết.   
- Chương trình khuyến mãi này không được kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.   
- Chương trình chỉ áp dụng cho khách đặt phòng thông qua Dulichmuasam.


*Liên hệ đặt phòng: *  


- Email: datphong@fiditour.com (email của bạn sẽ được hồi đáp trong vòng 30 phút)
- Website: dulichmuasam.com 
- Tổng đài: *08 39 14 14 14* - Số nội bộ Bộ Phận Đặt Phòng: *372* 
- Số điện thoại nóng: *0934.085.181* / *0908.084.385* / *0906.368.948*  
- Chat tư vấn : *fiditour.saleexecutive // fiditour.khachsanonline2 // fiditour.khachsanonline3*

----------

